# The Nuggets are going to smoke the Clippers



## 77AJ

Almost time for playoff basketball! The Nuggets will be facing a mighty foe in the Clippers this season. However Im not willing to say we are going to get bounced in the 1st round, and become the new T-Wolves of the playoffs. This is our season it has been from the start!

Let's Go Nuggets!


----------



## pac4eva5

evans and ruben really make us a scary team! the extra hustle and competitive nature is what wins playoff games!

now we have najera back too? and if im right, k-mart and camby are also healthy??? :yikes:

i hope LA had fun tanking games


----------



## 77AJ

pac4eva5 said:


> evans and ruben really make us a scary team! the extra hustle and competitive nature is what wins playoff games!
> 
> now we have najera back too? and if im right, k-mart and camby are also healthy??? :yikes:
> 
> i hope LA had fun tanking games


Good point, and I don't see why the media are saying we don't have anyone to play Brand. We have lots of bodies to throw at Brand, who are not half shaby in Najera, Evans, and Martin.


----------



## denversfiinest

yeah, and with all of them, we can take a lot of fouls, so this should be another art of slowing Brand down, sending him to the FT line.


----------



## HKF

I think the Nuggets have a great shot to make the NBA Finals (I actually picked it).


----------



## 77AJ

The Nuggets need more production from our bigs. We are hurting in rebounding and points by our bigs. Something I don't think will continue to be a problem. Unless Brand, Kaman > Camby, K-Mart, Najera, Evans, Elson, etc which I don't believe is the case.


----------



## 77AJ

HKF said:


> I think the Nuggets have a great shot to make the NBA Finals (I actually picked it).


Heck of a pick, I won't disagree though. A Nuggets championship this season would leave people stuned. However I believe they could win it all, my prediction this season is the Heat or Mavs to win it all. So why not the Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ

Dre Miller taking it hard to the glass at Kaman. We need more of that.


----------



## 77AJ

Melo hits a tough shot at the end of the shot clock with a hand in his face. :clap:


----------



## 77AJ

I cant believe this Clippers defense locking down the Nuggets right now.


----------



## CowboyBebop

23AJ said:


> I cant believe this Clippers defense locking down the Nuggets right now.


You make it sound like the Clippers suck at D, they're a solid defensive team. ;p


----------



## 77AJ

CowboyBebop said:


> You make it sound like the Clippers suck at D, they're a solid defensive team. ;p


Sam Cassell, Livingston

Mobley, Maggette

Radmanavich spelling?

Brand 

Kaman

bench for clip show

Maybe they are good at defense, but on paper I wouldn't be worried about their D. Only players that remind of good defenders is Brand and to some extent at times Kaman.


----------



## 77AJ

Nice shot K-mart.


----------



## 77AJ

Mobley drops two 3 balls on us. :curse:


----------



## 77AJ

K-Mart coming alive baby!


----------



## 77AJ

The K-Mart/Brand battle is some intense basketball.


----------



## 77AJ

No fastbreak points in the 3rd quarter by the Nuggets. The Nuggets can not rely on their half court game to get it done. We just brick open jump shots to much. The face is the Nuggets still lack a real 2 guard that can hit the open jump shot with consistency.

Maybe we will get a player like Allen Ray from the Wildcats ? Fat chance right ?


----------



## 77AJ

Nuggets coming alive!!!


----------



## 77AJ

Evans starting to work Brand.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

oo oo

aw come on finish the story!





LOL

good game, both teams fought hard, but no, the nugs arent gonan smoke the clippers


----------



## pac4eva5

we played HORRIBLY and couldnt get a single call and we only lose by 2...

we will be fine


----------



## 77AJ

Nuggets just starting to catch fire, the smoking will come in due time. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ

I guess not AJ I guess not


----------



## DaFranchise

We own you guys this year and feel that we can beat you anytime. EB and Kaveman are going to dominate this series. K-Mart is garbage. How overpaid is that guy? All he can do is fight, dunk, and sit his injured *** on the pine. Nugs in the Finals? Can I get some of that dank you are smokin?


----------



## pac4eva5

its amazing seeing all of these clippers fans on here talking ****. 1 game. thats all.

7 game series 

of course there is probably 1 "true" clippers fan on here that ever witnessed a playoff win anyway...


----------



## DaFranchise

pac4eva5 said:


> its amazing seeing all of these clippers fans on here talking ****. 1 game. thats all.
> 
> 7 game series
> 
> of course there is probably 1 "true" clippers fan on here that ever witnessed a playoff win anyway...


Before you talk, make sure you know what you are talking about. I used to live in SD and have followed them since '81-'82 and actually went to several games at the SD Sports Arena. Is that 'true' enough for you?


----------



## 77AJ

BEEZ said:


> I guess not AJ I guess not


Sometimes u have to smolder before you smoke. The Nuggets will be okay.


----------



## 77AJ

DaFranchise said:


> We own you guys this year and feel that we can beat you anytime. EB and Kaveman are going to dominate this series. K-Mart is garbage. How overpaid is that guy? All he can do is fight, dunk, and sit his injured *** on the pine. Nugs in the Finals? Can I get some of that dank you are smokin?


Come on man, Kenyon has been an all star before. He is obviously limited due to his injury the past 2 seasons. However he could remerge as a fine player in the playoffs. You can just never count K-mart out if he can keep healthy.

By the way Evans was keeping Brand in check. Can't wait to the Evans/Brand match up again tonight.


----------



## pac4eva5

DaFranchise said:


> Before you talk, make sure you know what you are talking about. I used to live in SD and have followed them since '81-'82 and actually went to several games at the SD Sports Arena. Is that 'true' enough for you?


good for you. still pretty PATHETIC you are talking **** after 1 game 

funny, i didnt see ANY clipps "fans" in this forum BEFORE the series started...


----------



## NOBLE

pac4eva5 said:


> funny, i didnt see ANY clipps "fans" in this forum BEFORE the series started...


Your forum is pretty much dead. Why post when you won't get a response for days at a time?


----------



## BEEZ

23AJ said:


> Sometimes u have to smolder before you smoke. The Nuggets will be okay.


 still smoldering


----------



## DaFranchise

Looks like the Nugz are giving up. I knew Q Ross(also Mobley) was a good defender but he is doing a number on Carmelo. He is shutting is overrated *** down. I hate to say it but this **** may be over.


----------



## Timmons

:biggrin:


DaFranchise said:


> Before you talk, make sure you know what you are talking about. I used to live in SD and have followed them since '81-'82 and actually went to several games at the SD Sports Arena. Is that 'true' enough for you?


That sounds made up... :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

hmm...theres a reason everyone wanted to pull the *3rd seeded*  Nuggets...I think a lot of Nugget fans got caught up in thier "division championship" and actually started beleiving this team is better then what it really is..didnt Melo hit like 10 game winning shots this year? Do you realize how horrible that makes this team? If he misses those this is a 30-35 win team...


----------



## DaFranchise

Timmons said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> That sounds made up... :biggrin:


You better believe it!!


----------



## nbanoitall

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...theres a reason everyone wanted to pull the *3rd seeded*  Nuggets...I think a lot of Nugget fans got caught up in thier "division championship" and actually started beleiving this team is better then what it really is..didnt Melo hit like 10 game winning shots this year? Do you realize how horrible that makes this team? If he misses those this is a 30-35 win team...


 
never seen you post in here before, so how do you base your opinion. my opinion is nuggets fans know how important carmelo is to our team.

i say in all kinds of threads that Melo means more to the nuggets winning than lebron does to the cavs, and wade does to the miami heat. if melo doesnt produce we just arent a good basketball team.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

DaFranchise said:


> Looks like the Nugz are giving up. I knew Q Ross(also Mobley) was a good defender but he is doing a number on Carmelo. He is shutting is overrated *** down. I hate to say it but this **** may be over.


It's hard for Carmelo to produce when he's being double and triple teamed. 

The Clippers are forcing other Nuggets to hit shots, and with the exception of Buckner, they aren't. It's hard to blame Carmelo for that. Also, Carmelo isn't getting any calls. 

I don't expect the Nuggets to come back for down two games, but don't be surprised if it happens. The Clippers are about as solid a team as there is in the playoffs, but I think they lack that next level. If the Nuggets get the tempo up and start playing some defense, I don't see the Clippers hanging with them. Unfortunately, that's easier said than done.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky

The series doesn't start until someone looses a hoome game. Although we look crappy, there is still hope. All the Clippers have done is held serve. We need to stop sucking though.


----------



## 77AJ

The Nuggets will win all the games at home. 

Mark my words -

The Clippers may have won the first two games, but the Nuggets will win the series.


----------



## 77AJ

BEEZ said:


> still smoldering


It only take's a spark. Going back to the Can in Denver you will see some sparks, flashes, and smoking going on.


----------



## squeemu

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Also, Carmelo isn't getting any calls.


The Nuggets attempted 37 free throws, and Carmelo attempted 8, and yet he isn't getting any calls?


----------



## BEEZ

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> The Clippers are forcing other Nuggets to hit shots, and with the exception of Buckner, they aren't. It's hard to blame Carmelo for that. Also, Carmelo isn't getting any calls.
> 
> I don't expect the Nuggets to come back for down two games, but don't be surprised if it happens. The Clippers are about as solid a team as there is in the playoffs,* but I think they lack that next level.* If the Nuggets get the tempo up and start playing some defense, I don't see the Clippers hanging with them. Unfortunately, that's easier said than done.



Melo took 8 FT's and i'm trying to understand what you mean by "that next level" if you dont think the Clips have it, well then how do the Nuggets have it?


----------



## dubc15

DaFranchise said:


> Looks like the Nugz are giving up. I knew Q Ross(also Mobley) was a good defender but he is doing a number on Carmelo. He is shutting is overrated *** down. I hate to say it but this **** may be over.



the clippers as a team are shutting down melo. melo could take q -ross to school anytime, but he runs into eb and kaman afterwards...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

squeemu said:


> The Nuggets attempted 37 free throws, and Carmelo attempted 8, and yet he isn't getting any calls?


Carmelo was fouled more than four times. He should've been at the free throw line around 14 times last game. I'm not saying that's the reason we lost, but he really doesn't get any calls.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

BEEZ said:


> Melo took 8 FT's and i'm trying to understand what you mean by "that next level" if you dont think the Clips have it, well then how do the Nuggets have it?


Anyone who has watched Carmelo all year knows he doesn't get calls. He didn't get calls in that last game. 

Why don't I think the Clippers have that "next level"? Well, despite being down by a huge deficit and playing horribly, the Nuggets still had a chancce, actually two chances, to tie it in game one. And despite being down by an even bigger deficit in game two, they still rallied back within striking distance. When the Nuggets have pushed the tempo in this series, it hasn't even been close. 

The Clippers are a solid, solid team. They are excellent in the half court, have two low post threats, a decent bench, and play defense. But they aren't a top tier team. They could add some more shooting in their starting lineup (Radmonovic has helped out a lot off the bench) but Brand does so much downlow that the effects are minimized. But I don't see them contending with the elite teams in the league right now. 

That doesn't mean I think the Nuggets are at that next level, but I think the Nuggets could go further than the Clippers if they had their **** together. A better team? Obviously not, but they have the ability to be better, which doesn't mean a whole lot right now.


----------



## DaFranchise

So many EXCUSES


----------



## abwowang

23AJ said:



> The Nuggets will win all the games at home.
> 
> Mark my words -
> 
> The Clippers may have won the first two games, but the Nuggets will win the series.


Hmm i dunno.. i want to believe that... 

im rootin for nuggets... whats goin on?!


----------



## BEEZ

23AJ said:


> It only take's a spark. Going back to the Can in Denver you will see some sparks, flashes, and smoking going on.


 Burn baby burn


----------



## nbanoitall

DaFranchise said:


> So many EXCUSES


well you guys are the experts, isnt that right Donald T. Sterling, Jr?


----------



## Kuskid

DaFranchise said:


> So many EXCUSES


I wish I had the energy to look at the posts in your forum from the last 10 years up until now.


----------



## B_&_B

The title of this thread should be changed to "Nuggets are going to grope the Clippers", after what R.Evans did in game 4.


----------



## pac4eva5

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to "Nuggets are going to grope the Clippers", after what R.Evans did in game 4.


i just saw that for the first time. thats the funniest **** ive ever seen.

i think im a kaman fan now :rofl:


----------



## pac4eva5

so after a couple of days or whatever, i get the feeling we can still pull out a win in game 5.

i hope we come out angry and punish them. if we can somehow sneak one out in LA i have no doubt we can win game 6 in denver...

lets hope so...


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> i just saw that for the first time. thats the funniest **** ive ever seen.
> 
> i think im a kaman fan now :rofl:


 
we arent going to go down without a good tug thats for sure


----------



## pac4eva5

nbanoitall said:


> we arent going to go down without a good tug thats for sure


:laugh:


----------



## pac4eva5

what the hell is najera doing???


----------



## AK-47

What's up with carmelo? He isn't being carmelo at all. His season numbers are a lot better than his playoffs. Didn't he play better in the playoffs last year. I'm not a carmelo fan, but it's wierd not seeing him go off like he usually does. What happened to him?


----------



## SuperMascotRocky

Carmelo is playing bad but I think the main thing is that the Clip have us figured out. Double and tripple Carmello all the time and leave the rest of the team under the basket. If Carmelo doesn't get help sometime soon hes going to leave Denver. I would.


----------



## BEEZ

23AJ said:


> The Nuggets will win all the games at home.
> 
> Mark my words -
> 
> The Clippers may have won the first two games, but the Nuggets will win the series.


 I guess i cant trust those. LOL


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

BEEZ said:


> I guess i cant trust those. LOL


Why are you so intent on the Nuggets losing?


----------



## 77AJ

BEEZ said:


> I guess i cant trust those. LOL


It pains me that my favorite team in the NBA lost. However I tip my hat to the Clip show and their fan's.


----------



## 77AJ

The Nuggets GM needs to get this squad a good shooting guard. I would love to get a guy like Allen Ray in the draft. Who do you think the Nuggets can acquire through the draft or Free Agency ?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Why are you so intent on the Nuggets losing?


cause theres no way in hell they shuld have ever been given the 3rd seed and "an easier opponent"


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Dragnsmke1 said:


> cause theres no way in hell they shuld have ever been given the 3rd seed and "an easier opponent"


They're in a horrible conference. Whose fault is that?


----------



## sohail

23AJ said:


> Almost time for playoff basketball! The Nuggets will be facing a mighty foe in the Clippers this season. However Im not willing to say we are going to get bounced in the 1st round, and become the new T-Wolves of the playoffs. This is our season it has been from the start!
> 
> Let's Go Nuggets!


lol.......The Nuggets are going to smoke the Clippers


----------



## pac4eva5

sohail said:


> lol.......The Nuggets are going to smoke the Clippers


trash talk from laker fans??? :rofl:

nice timing by the way...


----------

